# Baskets for HRI Reception Raffle at HCA Nationals



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Please help the dogs of Havanese Rescue Inc. by helping to fill the baskets. It's easy! Click on a link to see items for each of the baskets. Amazon takes care of all of the shipping for you! [Click on the preselected shipping donation.]

****************************************

Havanese Rescue Inc., a 501c(3) non-profit

Have you helped fill the baskets yet? There is still time to make your donations to fill the raffle baskets.

Click on the links below and choose your items. Amazon Smile ships your items to HRI volunteers who will fill the baskets. Easy!

***********************************************

Gail's Smart Dog Basket - https://www.amazon.com/&#8230;/smart-dog-r&#8230;/registry/2XL3BJ0RJA98Q

Brenda's Dress 'Em Up Basket - https://www.amazon.com/&#8230;/brnda-binns-&#8230;/registry/1L9PKSSYHFLU

Pat's Summer Basket - https://www.amazon.com/&#8230;/patricia-po&#8230;/registry/1YOY6RZ020PZF

Ursula's Italian Dinner Basket - https://www.amazon.com/&#8230;/havanese-re&#8230;/registry/2VU51ML67OOFF

Jane's Chinese Dinner Basket - https://www.amazon.com/&#8230;/jane-hohne-h&#8230;/registry/DNJJSDC88L8U

Joan's Date Night Basket - https://www.amazon.com/&#8230;/joan-ambrose&#8230;/registry/KZWX1JM3H4V0

Mary's Grooming Basket - https://www.amazon.com/&#8230;/havanese-re&#8230;/registry/3L8NCUM6DMEZG

Donna's Happy Havanese Basket - https://www.amazon.com/&#8230;/donna-rotol&#8230;/registry/1JPJE214WGSOI

Charlene's Granny Basket - https://www.amazon.com/&#8230;/charlene-ed&#8230;/registry/1U3I6X754J9UX

Please Join Us at the HRI Reception:

Friday, August 10, 2018 @6:30 PM

HCA National Specialty
Westin Lombard Yorktown Center
Lombard, Illinois


----------

